# WHO IS GOING TO FC 2007?!



## GrinningWolfie (Aug 23, 2006)

[size=xx-large]--Fur Your Eyes Only--[/size]
[size=medium]*January 18th through the 22nd*[/size]
**Link at bottom**

YAY I will be there! 
My page is:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/grinningwolfie/


And so will my mate FireDragon-Rekindled
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/FireDragon-Rekindled/

And my birdie BleuHawke
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/BleuHawke/

And my lovely Aryn 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Arianrhod/

And Darkie! (Hopefully)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Darkie/
(and he says he is going with GustyFox and another furson)


_hmmm so YUSS you all better be there!!
ESPECIALLY if you live in CALIFORNIA!_

THE THEME IS ESPIONAGE(<<spelling?) 
JUST FOR THE 007 YEAR DON'T MISS OUT!!!!


You should see me either sporting my little beanie hat (wif earsies) and HOPEFULLY my smexy red dragoness fursuit partial! (hehe maybe a bond girl outfit too!)


BE there or BE o.=.o umm.... _normal!_


hehe

[size=x-large]LINKZOR:[/size]

http://www.furtherconfusion.com/fc2007/


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm planning on being there.  Of course I've missed two years in which I've planned to go. lol


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Aug 24, 2006)

YAY awesome! :3 I'd love to do teh sketch in the sketch book trade

Maybe we can meet in the drawing room for a bit 

hehe

I hope you can make it!


----------



## Pico (Aug 24, 2006)

lol i probably can't go because of s c h o o l

unless i won't have friday classes that semester, but i'd hate to bust out so much money just to spend 3 days at a furry con heh~


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 24, 2006)

Not me.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll be there all week.


----------



## VictusDraconis (Aug 25, 2006)

i better be there!!! or else i'll kick my ass...


----------



## emptyF (Aug 25, 2006)

*shake-a shake-a*

YAHTZE!!  you're drunk!


----------



## VictusDraconis (Aug 25, 2006)

whoohoo!!!


----------



## TehSean (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll probably be there.  I'm still saving up.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Aug 26, 2006)

GrinningWolfie said:
			
		

> YAY awesome! :3 I'd love to do teh sketch in the sketch book trade
> 
> Maybe we can meet in the drawing room for a bit
> 
> ...



LoL Sounds good to me.


----------



## TORA (Aug 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, not going to FC 2007, but will be debuting my new partial suit at Califur 2007.


----------



## Lmai (Aug 27, 2006)

I was supposed to go With Balaa but sadly My sister is getting married that weekend so I'm unable to go  I do plan on going to FC '08 however and am sharing a Dealers table with Maggock at AC '07.


----------



## KaputOtter (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going, but not selling this time.

Nope.


Just art show for me.


Too many cons spent at tables... I'm gonna ENJOY this one for once. n.n


----------



## RedFeather (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going. 

I'll be sitting in the dealer's room most of the time though. Otherwise, I'll be in suit. :>


----------



## Hex (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be there the entire time. ;D


----------



## Damaratus (Oct 19, 2006)

I currently have some people prodding me to go, but that still involves me getting to the other side of the nation.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 19, 2006)

KaputOtter said:
			
		

> I'm going, but not selling this time.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


That's my theory on cons. =) We should hang out more, have some Scooby Snax.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 22, 2006)

Depending on my progress on the Kwan-yin installement of my Lakshmi Saga, I might be there. Only if it is picked up by the publisher I seek, though.


----------



## XianJaguar (Oct 23, 2006)

Geez, I thought I was going nuts...I was looking for my reply here, and going back over the forum, realized that there are two of these threads running right now. I had posted a response to the other, and I might as well post to this one as well.

From the other thread: "I'll be there with a dealer's table (sharing with Dingbatty) and art in the art show!".

Whoot.


----------



## Marthaen (Oct 27, 2006)

KaputOtter said:
			
		

> I'm going, but not selling this time.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...



Yay! I can enjoy it with you!!! *squeeze*


----------



## Anokifox (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll be there doing a panel on Computer Artistry discussing 3D character animation.


----------



## Creed of Heresy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm goin'!  AnthroCon AND FurCon 2007.  Best believe I'm hittin' the big ones.    AND I'll be dealin' in them picture type thingers.  Artists alley, bay-be.


----------



## WinglessChimera (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going :3

it'll be by first Furry-convention...
second convention over-all
---since I went to Anime Expo, last summer

*should dress up like a ninja*

my grandma is making me pay for the hotel room, and stealing my king-sized bed >_>


----------



## bat-tron (Nov 10, 2006)

Woot! I'll be there! Not at the dealer table though, like last time.


----------

